# Secret Santa for Pets



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Everybody,

You're invited to participate in our Secret Santa gift exchange: Chihuahua People. (i spoke it over with the mods of the site, it was given the oh k.)

Here are the Requirements to join the Secrest Santa for Pets:

1. mods will NOT be dealing with the exchange at all, if anything goes wrong the mods will not be handling it.

2. *there are risks involved that every participant needs to be aware of **there is no guarantee that a person will follow through with what they say*... for example, a person may send a gift to someone and not receive one in return. this situation actually happened here in the past. one person was accused of not sending out a present and they said it got lost in the mail but everyone thought she was lying and so the person who didn't get a gift wanted the mods to ban the person and it caused a lot of problems. 

3.The spending limit is $25 WITH SHIPPING. How much you spend is up to you! Just because you sent a $20 gift and you only got a $5 gift, it's the thought that counts. Remember it's only for the pets and it's ment to be fun!!

4. For Multi pet homes , I suggest treats or something all the pets can use.


If you'd like to join post that you AGREE to the rules and understand them, Then go the site and sign up.


Here's the sign up link:
http://www.elfster.com/Santa/Join.aspx?euid=9FF3D7A1-EBD4-4D73-9B8D-4B89B3E9C70B
The sign up deadline is Friday, November 30, 2007.
I hope you'll join in. This is going to be lots of fun!

Best wishes,
Kioana


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I totally agree and sounds so much fun


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yippy! i hope more sign up


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

can we join from england  ?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Sure i don't see why not. I'd pair you up with someone in england so you don't have to spend so much on shipping.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

ok sounds good


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

BUMP! 

if no one joins then we can't do the secret santa


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Kioana would you like me to move this to chi chat maybe it will ge more looks.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds fun Id like to join.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Alisha said:


> Kioana would you like me to move this to chi chat maybe it will ge more looks.


 
Yes ! please 

I thouhgt it would get seen her faster


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

anyone else going to sign up? It would be so much fun


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Count me & Mabelline in please!
Dee & Mabelline


----------



## claire (Apr 30, 2007)

sounds good


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

THANKS! Claire you'll need to click the link on the first page to join, I hope More people join but if we don't have an even number than we can't do so keep your fingers crossed for more people to join


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)

This sounds great!!!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

alright so far i have only 3 people signed up besideds my self! the deadline to sign up is coming near!!


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

I hope more people sign up! It would be Fun fun!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

HERE'S THE SIGN UP LINK:

http://www.elfster.com/santa/ExcOccView.aspx?eoid=679049

DEAD LINE IS NOV 30TH!!! THE MORE THE MERRIER


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

I think that you should put an invite in the newbie section too! In case they havent seen it!


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

I am still excited to do this? Did anyone want to do this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

awwww I only just saw this, and wanted to sign up, is it too late? I'll try anyway


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

names have been drawn!! i've already started shopping.

TO FIND OUT THE ADDRESS OF THE PERSON YOU HAVE, SEND THEM AN ANONYMOUSLY THREW THE SITE. IF YOU NEED HELP JUST ASK.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

i was looking at the shops today 

I need help too!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

I had great fun shopping for this, and shall be posting my parcel off in the morning!!!!!


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

When are we supposed to ship these off? On the 17th? I just saw that date on the sign up list.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i put before the 17th , but as long as it's BEFORE the 25th!!!

I'm with out internet right so, if you need me send me an email i check my mail at a friends house every 2 days.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

how do i find out who the person im sending a prezzie to is ?


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

no worries i found it


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

i got paired up with some one in america? is this right?


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

No worries all Sorted


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

I got someone in america too. Had hoped for uk, not to sound tight with money lol.
But it turned out not to cost as much as i first thought so i posted it anyway.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh Coolio


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

OMG I just noticed where you live!

I was born in orsett!!!!! lol


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

oh thats not very far! where are you now ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

way up north now.
Not lived in essex for years, but have relatives there. Dont suppose you have heard of jordan grey? He recently won H factor, he sings and writes songs. 

I used to live a little way back from orsett shop, 6 down from the bus stop. But that was back when the hospital was still there. Moved up this way ten years ago when I met my hubby, in sunderland.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

lol  i dont eithen no what h factor is ? lol


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry guys. i wanted to sort them out my self so uk people could be with uk and usa can be with usa but i'm with out internet so i missed the deadline so do it my self. i hope everyone has sent out there gifts and this goes well so , next year we can do it and more can join. 

i'm sending my gift out this weekend :d


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

im sending mine tonight


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

~Mine went out on Monday~


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm going to ship mine out Saturday  It's my next day off when the post office is open.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I GOT MY GIFT!! THANKS IWAC! 

everyone loves there gifts thanks, i'll post pics later! please post pics of your gifts too!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i just saw this aw i am too late


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry to the person im sending prezzie to i do have the prezzie im sending it tomorrow sorry about the delay


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

well join next year! so far it's going great!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

oh I am so pleased it got there. I was so worried it would get lost in the post and people would think I hadnt sent it lol.

I spent HOURS looking at pet stuff, I really enjoyed shopping for this. I'll do it again next year for sure.

I was thinking, not to try and take over or tell you what to do, but maybe next year there could be two lists, one for USA and one for UK, I just thought maybe that would make it easier for you pairing up people from same country. (or for whoever runs each list)


so pleased it got there, hope everybody liked it


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)

I may be delayed on mine, I have to find something light as I got a address out of the country so shipping is really expensive.. everything over 3 pounds is over $30.00! Just a 1 pound package is $18.00


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I recieved the gifts last night  Thanks Dee!! I'll have to post pic's of them playing with the gingerbread house toy. Malachi thinks it's fun to stick his head in it LOL! And the treats were a huge hit with all of dogs.  I'll have to post pics later on!

Oh..and to my secret santa..I ordered yours tonight. Should get it by Wednesday


----------



## claire (Apr 30, 2007)

is there any pictures of yous got love to see what people got for each other i missed it but i really wished i done it now looks really good i will be joying next year for sure


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

IWAC said:


> I was thinking, not to try and take over or tell you what to do, but maybe next year there could be two lists, one for USA and one for UK, I just thought maybe that would make it easier for you pairing up people from same country. (or for whoever runs each list)
> 
> 
> so pleased it got there, hope everybody liked it


 
NO your soo right! that's a good idea. i thouhgt that i would be able to give out the names my self before the deadline came but my computer died on me so i cound't give out the names my self. i see this is going so well i'd like to do it again. HOPEFULLY :coolwink: more people will join next year.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

YEAH! Melissa!
I am sooooo glad mine got there! I am soooo glad they enjoyed them I was trying to think of some things that are fun they would all enjoy playing with!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

well I would be more than happy to start off the uk list next year if you needed someone to....

I'll certainly be joining in next year, it was so much fun shopping for presents


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Just to say i have not received a parcel... im not moaning or anything...just saying incase someone sent it 
and wondering if anyone has received parcel from me yet?


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

I haven't got anything yet PomPom~


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

me either, though I dont know who was sending me one obviously.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

totalllllllly not complaining!!!! Promise promise just answering pompoms question


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

post is always bad at this time of year though.

I cant wait to get chico home as I had such fun shopping for this.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hopefully you all will get them soon! I hope one of you (especially!) gets theirs today!

Malachi is still loving the gingerbread house. If I can get a pic with his head stuck in it, I'll send it lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

lol, I can almost picture that, malachi with his head stuck in a gingerbread house!
Bless!!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

well i've mailed mine , and i have one of the people who posted!  so don't worry i've mailed it!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Hopefully ??? Will receive it soon!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

please post who has mailed theirs BUT DONT post who you mailed it to.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

ok...Mine gift was sent I sent it on the 10th I believe~ and the person that got it has already let me know.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

alright and i got mine. i jsut want to make sure that everyone has sent out there gift or has got it so no one is left out


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

well I will check to see if mine has arrived when I get off work. No worries!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

now all we need is PICS PEOPLE! LOL


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I recieved mine and mailed it also it went out on 16th from Petco.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

I have mailed mine out.....

isn't shopping fun, i had a great time dragging my hubby around all teh dog clothes selling shops i could find lol....


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

It was fun, hopefully everyone will get their gifts and more people will participate next year I sure hope my draw got her gift. It shows delivered yesterday


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

oh oh oh I just got a call from bf! Package delivered today ...I am still at work! YEAH ME! And you know....I made him tell me whoms name was on there you sneaky one! TEE HEE! I bet it was delivered yesterday it was by our side door not the front.
I cant wait to get home YEAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

DlTobin said:


> oh oh oh I just got a call from bf! Package delivered today ...I am still at work! YEAH ME! And you know....I made him tell me whoms name was on there you sneaky one! TEE HEE! I bet it was delivered yesterday it was by our side door not the front.
> I cant wait to get home YEAHHHHHHHHH


 Hope she enjoy's her gift . Let me know !!! It was so much fun doing this. And yes, it was delivered yesterday. lol.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh i just received my gifts! Thankyou There so lovely


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

still nothing here. Had kept up my hopes something would arrive by today but nothing has.
If I am honest I must say I am little dissapointed, but never mind. Maybe it's stuck in the christmas post.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

AWW IWAC im sorry, im sure it will arrive soon  im not sure if my person has got hers yet as she has not been online for a while  But i posted them a week and a half ago !


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Aww I hope you get yours soon.  I'd be disappointed too! I know my person got theirs, but hopefully it arrived ok. I dont know.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

pompom said:


> Oh i just received my gifts! Thankyou There so lovely


REALLY!!! ALREADY! wow that was quick. 
glad you like them


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

They're great the treats are fantastic! they dont sell them like that here kisses and my other girls love them! they all had 3 each! 
Thankyou so much!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh i didn't know you had 3! i would have sent more sorry


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

no its fine there my mums a staffie and a rotty! so i dont really show them on here lol i did putpics up of bonny and her puppies though


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm late sending mine out, it's going today. I haven't received anything yet though.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

i sent a present out two weeks ago im soo worried now  . Hopefully it should arrive!


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)

POMPOM

Thank you sooo much! We got our gifts today.. The jacket is sooo cute and the sweater is PERFECT, you have no idea! I have the hardest time getting her a sweater that fits and doesn't look like she is wearing a belly shirt, this fits her whole body! I swear we don't have clothes like this over here! I was only able to get a pic of her in the sweater as she hates putting on clothes LOL










THANKS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww im glad it fits and im glad you like it  im soo relieved i was starting to think it must have got lost in the post, and everyone would think i did not post it  Glad you like it


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

whew I am so sorry I could not get on until today with xmas and family dang I am glad to get beck to work to have time to myself LOL!
Thank you so MUCH for Mabellines gift Melissa! 2 words lol DAR LING!
The sweater fits her to a t! She LOVED LOVED her hedgehog and shared her treats with her big bro & sis.
The lil bowls are just to cute I brought them to work with me so she has her very own bowls at work.
I will post pics ASAP.
Thank you so very much!! ~ Dee & Mabelline


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Glad it all got there! I was worried you didn't get everything because I got an email saying some of my order was on backorder, and then got another one showing those items were canceled!
You only got the hedge hog , the bowls and the sweater?!?!?

I ordered another bungee toy and and holiday bone toy too. That sucks.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Has everyone else gotten their gifts?  I think it turned out well this year!


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Melissa ~ I AM A BONE HEAD I AM SOOOO SORRY! I was texting while I am here at work answering the phone gotta love multi tasking lol yes yes the bungee bone (xams) and all arrived I am so soory I left that out darling! I promise I will put up pics!


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

No thats ok! I just wanted to make sure petco didn't mess up that bad. They dont even tell you when things are on back order until after you check out!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

not moaning, just answering the above thread but no I have not recieved anything.

Was looking at pets at home today, our local one didnt seem to have much small stuff in.
All the small collars are 6-9 inches.

So I am gonna have to search the net for a small chi puppy collar. BUt at least it will save my aching feet lol


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

iwac i just read your post i can get you a tiny tiny diamonte collar off a lady who makes / sells dog clothes i think there 6 pounds, if you want me too i could get one and you send me the money, only if you want to. No pressure,


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

oooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah!!!!!

I would LOVE that 
baby blue, or green would be my first choice colours, if not black or any boy colour at all really.

I can send money via paypal or postal order or direct bank transfer, i'm pretty easy going really, oh or cheque lol

thanks so much for the kind offer!

Also had a superb suggestion sent to me, of getting a ferret harness! I would NEVER have thought of that idea, but yes I would love a tiny collar


----------



## Actsharp (Dec 26, 2007)

aww i wish i found out about this forum before christmas so i could have partaken in this!!


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

well you better stay with us then! I look forward to nexts years!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah she does so many things its un believeable what ill do is ill go to her tommorow take some pics and send you them, and you can tell me what you like want, if you like. 
yes some body told me they got a rabbit harness for there chi, but shes got tiny chi harnesses too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

awww I cant believe how nice people are here! PLease dont rush about just to get pictures for me etc, I dont like to put anybody out.
But Thanks so very much for doing this for me. It's so nice of you.
baby blue is def my first choice for colour lol


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

ok, i was atchully there today but i didnt read your post so i didnt know if you wanted me too but no its no problem IWAC


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

i saw baby green, black, red and blue but there was loads of other colours too  ill post piccies tomorrow anyay


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

awww thanks, so kind of you. Cant wait


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

IWAC said:


> not moaning, just answering the above thread but no I have not recieved anything.
> 
> Was looking at pets at home today, our local one didnt seem to have much small stuff in.
> All the small collars are 6-9 inches.
> ...


you haven't gotten anything yet? i'm going to look up who had you and email them because that's not right! rotest: :foxes15:


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Has iwac still not recieved anything thats alful


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

blah blah blah


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

blah blah blah


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

IWAC~ Listen don't worry i've taken care of it , you have a "Santa" that will be sending you something. becasue it's not right that you didn't get anything. We'd like for you to share the joy of getting something for your chis too. i know i had fun getting my gift



P.S. the person that stepped up said just let you know that a "U.S." person will be sending it. that's all i'm allowed to tell you  i'm truely sorry this happend. i think next year we should be tracking numbers with the gifts


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

blah blah blah


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

blah blah blah


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i've edited my post because i said who IWAC has and it wasn't right but i've spoke with this person and we've worked it out. IWAC if you don't have a package by friday please let us know. 

now besided IWAC has everyone gotten a gift? LOL I SWEAR next year will go better, this was just the first year and i hope everyone is happy and will join again. I will be taking IWAC tips and doing a US and UK list.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Aww there is no need to feel bad about it, for anybody to.
Christmas is about giving anyway, and as I said I had GREAT fun shopping for this ( still waiting to see photo's BTW!)  (hope it all fitted)

Christmas post is awfull here in the uk, so hopefully it just got delayed and not lost.

Can't be helped, just one of those things. No hard feelings, done and forgotten!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

well it was all sorted anyway, just keep us posted about a package.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Its soo good everything is sorted now  ill defiantlet be join in next year


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

well, sorry to say STILL had nothing arrive. Being honest I am disspointed, but i will porbably join in again this christmas


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

alright , would the person who emailed me before email agian.

iwac can you send me your address


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

IWAC...I'm sorry you haven't gotten anything !!!
Thats awful, Hopefully..it was lost in the mail, but  thats just be being hopeful.

Next year, should the people who didn't actually send a gift be allowed to participate?:foxes15:


----------

